# Christie appreciation thread



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I think we all should take a min and reflect on what Christie brought us as a king. (include pics, i dont know how to post them.)


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> I think we all should take a min and reflect on what Christie brought us as a king. (include pics, i dont know how to post them.)


What stands out in my mind the most are his 3s AND when he uppercut Rick Fox. Embarrassed Rick so much that he tried to pull a sucker punch in the tunnel.

That should go down in Kings History books. Christie proved HE was not a QUEEEN, but in fact a Laker was.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: Christie appreciation thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> What stands out in my mind the most are his 3s AND when he uppercut Rick Fox. Embarrassed Rick so much that he tried to pull a sucker punch in the tunnel.
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: What a guy.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

YES! I knew that was coming I was gonna post that too


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

best Doug memory (besides the punch)-

twisting his ankle and leaving the court during the 2002 WCSFs against Dallas only to come back out

I wish they wouldnt have done it, now I think there may be more trades to come, don't break up the team!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Acquire Mobley and Bradley for Doug Christie 



> “I think it was a great opportunity to get a player like Cuttino who can really score and break people down defensively,” said Petrie. “We just thought it was an opportunity going forward to really get better. In Doug we’re giving up a very proven performer, who we’ve all had a great relationship with here. He’s been part of some of the most exciting times this franchise has had.”
> 
> Mobley, a 6-4, 215-pound guard, who is currently in his seventh season in the NBA and first with the Magic, is averaging 16.0 points (.432 FGs, .464 3FGs, .797 FTs), 2.7 rebounds, 1.8 assists and 1.0 steals per game through 23 contests (21 starts) for Orlando.
> 
> “It’s a tough day for me,” said Kings Head Coach Rick Adelman. “Doug’s been such a huge part of our success since I’ve been here. It’s going to leave a big void, but sometimes you have to make deals to help the team.”


Good luck in Orlando DC!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

sad day for [strike]queens[/strike] fans.. when i think kings basketball i think doug christie

*making fun of teams names (Queens, Fakers, Jailblazers) is baiting and against the site rules...thanks for understanding*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Doug will be missed...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Doug will be missed...


:yes: 

Hopefully Mobley can take some of that away.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He was the Kings most consistent player during the second half and postseason last year...that is what I will remember most from him.

No more of the couple bullet passes he would throw to Peja every game:sigh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Do you think Peja and Cwebb stats will go down and Bibbys go up, without christie in the lineup.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Christie as a King: The highlights and lowlights 



> Sept. 9, 2000: Swingman Doug Christie is traded by the Toronto Raptors to the Kings for small forward Corliss Williamson. "(Sacramento) at home is off the hook," Christie said upon his arrival. "We've got to find a way to win."
> May 2, 2001: After leading the league in steals with 183, Christie finishes fourth in voting for the NBA's Defensive Player of the Year and is named to the All-Defense second team. He's named to the first team in 2002-03.
> 
> July 18, 2001: The Kings sign Christie to a seven-year extension worth $48 million. "The way I approach life is my family first and my career second, and only being with the organization for one year and seeing the strides the team has taken and how I felt so comfortable and how comfortable my family felt, I always knew I wanted to be back here," he said.
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly felt Doug could be as good as Penny Hardaway coming out of Pepperdine, but Doug on his whole career has been much more well-rounded IMO and always a bargain, for what he brings to the table.

I actually think he should hold bball clinics after his career is over. When you are 6'7, can handle and pass like he does, obviously he was watching Magic as a kid/teen.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bad deal for Kings, IMO.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/kings/



> In an open letter to Kings fans and the media, Doug Christie spoke out on the trade that sent him to Orlando for Cuttino Mobley and Michael Bradley. Here's what he had to say:
> 
> _On behalf of my wife and family, I wish to thank the Sacramento Kings, the Kings’ ownership, management and my former team members for a wonderful five years. I have enjoyed playing with incredibly talented players in our push to bring a championship to Sacramento. Although I am excited about the challenges I will face in Orlando, I will always keep Sacramento close to my heart. Jackie and the entire Christie family also wish to express their thanks for the e-mails, voice mail messages, cards, and expressions of goodwill received in the last 24 hours.
> Thank you again for an enjoyable time and good luck in all of your future endeavors.
> *-Douglas Christie*_


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You know, it's awfully weird seeing Mobley's face as the avatar for both Peja Vu and DaUnbreakableKing... and to think that just less that 6 months ago I made a Mobley appreciation thread wishing him luck over in the East: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=101873&forumid=20



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Forget Francis, it's Mobley that I'll be missing! He was a Rocket right from the start, and for 6 long years, he's brought out the best in him for the team. He's played through the bad times, he's played through pain, and gradually we witnessed him improve his game yr by yr.
> Not only will I miss Mobley, I feel sorry for him to... If getting sent to the last place team in the East is not bad enough (no offense Magic fans), he remains stuck in a backcourt with Steve Francis...
> Best of luck in the East Cuttino!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm appreciative that...
Christie is now on Orlando, bringing us some D.
We don't need Cutt anyways.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the good years Doug, but unfortunately it's time to move on.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He was just on 1140 KHTK and he had to give the phone to his wife because he started crying


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> He was just on 1140 KHTK and he had to give the phone to his wife because he started crying


:uhoh: :whofarted: :verysad:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh: :whofarted: :verysad:


nothing wrong with some tears. He spent a lot of years in Sacto.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is the transcript:

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/TranscriptFinal_Doug_Christie-128335-58.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with some tears. He spent a lot of years in Sacto.


His best seasons no less.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Disbelief fills the locker room 



> Peja Stojakovic didn't have a nightmare until his nap was over, when his father stirred him in the bed of his Granite Bay home.
> 
> The television news reporter was saying Doug Christie had been traded from the Kings to the Orlando Magic, a top story Stojakovic hoped wasn't true.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Doug Christie: A Royal Retrospective 

Audio: An emotional Doug Christie speaks about the trade (9:04)


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DOUUUUUGGGGG  This almost hurts as much as Vlade leaving. Anybody seen the tribute if so can u post what happend.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

It's fire sale on Christie merchandise 



> Doug Christie's Web site (www.dconethree.com) has some dirt-cheap deals on T-shirts.
> 
> Many of the designs feature Christie's former uniform number (13) for the Kings. Kelvin Cato wears that number for Orlando, so Christie, who was traded to the Magic earlier this week, will soon wear a different number.
> 
> The note goes on to say that for a limited time everything costs *$5 plus tax and shipping.*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It just doesn't look right...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could always come back in a year and half and I for one hope he does.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


, this really sucks...seriously. First Vlade and now this. If Bibby gets traded I'm never watching an NBA game again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> 
> 
> , this really sucks...seriously. First Vlade and now this. If Bibby gets traded I'm never watching an NBA game again.


That really doesn't make any sense. How old are you may I ask? The team as it was currently constructed couldn't win. Divac if you haven't noticed isn't even playing basketball. Christie can always come back. Basketball is a business. If Mobley can help the team get to the Finals, then it was a good move. You make this move every time if you're the Kings, especially with Bobby Jackson out for the year.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> That really doesn't make any sense. How old are you may I ask? The team as it was currently constructed couldn't win. Divac if you haven't noticed isn't even playing basketball. Christie can always come back. Basketball is a business. If Mobley can help the team get to the Finals, then it was a good move. You make this move every time if you're the Kings, especially with Bobby Jackson out for the year.


I identify with and develop an affection towards the players on my team. What doesn't make sense about that? Most Kings fans are sad to see Christie go. He's been a great player for us. To me it would be more satisfying to see my Kings win a title with the same core of players that have been around for the last few years than with a bunch of new additions. I really don't understand what your beef is. I'm a fan of Christie and Divac, and I'm going to miss them. Thats pretty normal. And no, i will not respond to the question regarding my age. There is no need to question my maturity, especially when your screen name references a cartoon character.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You're a fan of Divac and Christie, but in the sense of winning a title, they wouldn't have helped, so what sense would it have meant to keep them? That's why I said it doesn't make any sense. Divac is basically out for the season. No offense, but that would have been a disaster had the Kings signed him to the MLE like the Lakers. 

Mobley is an upgrade over Doug. I know fans get attached to the players, but I thought the most important thing was a better chance to win. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> You're a fan of Divac and Christie, but in the sense of winning a title, they wouldn't have helped, so what sense would it have meant to keep them? That's why I said it doesn't make any sense. Divac is basically out for the season. No offense, but that would have been a disaster had the Kings signed him to the MLE like the Lakers.
> 
> Mobley is an upgrade over Doug. I know fans get attached to the players, but I thought the most important thing was a better chance to win. Maybe I'm wrong.


You're not wrong.

I also think Mobley is way better than Christie. Offensively and defensively.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> You're not wrong.
> ...


I didn't want to come off like I was underselling Doug's game or anything, but he is 33 now. I mean, it looks like a good move from the Kings perspective.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Christie looked great against the Pistons tonight. So much better for the magic than Mobley imo. I originally thought this was a steal for the Kings but Christie might be better in Orlando than Sacramento.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> Christie looked great against the Pistons tonight. So much better for the magic than Mobley imo. I originally thought this was a steal for the Kings but Christie might be better in Orlando than Sacramento.


Good to see him doing well:yes:

I think the trade is going to work out well for both teams.


----------

